
trustedplaces -  raising $1 Million in 83 days - JohnN
http://trustedplaces.com/blog/2007/05/13/keeping-you-posted/
======
toisanji
83 days of trying to raise money + the 9 previous months they spent building
the site, now that is more accurate number.

------
JohnN
due diligance is loooooong, almost makes you not want to get funding unless
you really really need it (a good thing).

